# Mail Error (landen alle im Queue)



## redcoon (24. Jan. 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein ernsthaftes Problem mit der Mailfunktion meines vServers...

Ich habe debian 5 am laufen und ispconfig3 installiert.

Soweit sogut, alle Funktionen laufen bis darauf, dass alle eMails die versendet oder empfangen werden im Mailqueue landen, dann aber nicht versand werden bzw. im jeweiligen Inbox landen.

Ich habe gemerkt dass das Problem irgendwie mit clamav zusammenhängt, der bei ispconfig standardmäßig installiert wird.

Mit dem Command "/etc/init.d/clamav-daemon status"
bekomme ich
"clamd is not running failed!"

Mit "/etc/init.d/clamav-daemon start"
bekomme ich
"Starting ClamAV daemon: clamd
/lib/lsb/init-functions: line 30: 31819 GetÃ¶tet /sbin/start-stop-daemon --start --nicelevel $nice --quiet --exec $exec --oknodo --pidfile "$pidfile" -- "$@"
 failed!"

Alle Mails landen nur im queue...

Kann mir einer sagen wie ich das Problem fixen kann bzw. würde ich zur not clamav auch einfach ganz ausschalten, hauptsache ich bekomme meine Mails wieder und können verschickt werden

danke schonmal

mfg redcoon


----------



## Till (24. Jan. 2010)

Poste bitte die exakten Fehlermelungen aus dem mail log. Der clamav ist übrigens der Deiner Linux Distribution und nicht von ispconfig, da ispconfig 3 keinen clamav enthält. Mails kommen übrigens auch an, wenn clamav garnicht gestarte ist, Du hast da also noch mindestens eun weiteres Problem in der Mailkonfiguration.

Nach welchem Tutorial hast Du denn Deinen Server konfiguriert?


----------



## redcoon (24. Jan. 2010)

Hallo Till, 
danke für deine Antwort.

Achso.. des mit dem ClamAV war jetz nur ne selbstdiagnose da ich gemerkt habe das es nicht mehr läuft und nur "failed!" kommt wenn man es manuell startet.

Hab jetzt mal eine Mail an mich selbst geschickt und das kam im mail.log dabei raus:



> Jan 24 17:11:22 server imapd: LOGIN, user=email@email.de, ip=[::ffff:95.91.185.201], port=[56329], protocol=IMAP
> Jan 24 17:11:37 server pop3d: Connection, ip=[::ffff:95.91.185.201]
> Jan 24 17:11:41 server pop3d: LOGIN, user=info@email.de, ip=[::ffff:95.91.185.201], port=[56335]
> Jan 24 17:11:41 server pop3d: LOGOUT, user=info@email.de, ip=[::ffff:95.91.185.201], port=[56335], top=0, retr=0, rcvd=12, sent=39, time=0
> ...


Das einzige was ich darauslesen könnte wäre vll:

connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024: Connection refused

Also funktioniert irgendwas auf Port 10024 nicht???

Viele Grüße
Redcoon

EDIT: P.S. Server wurde dach dem "Der Perfekte Server – Debian Lenny (Debian 5.0) [ISPConfig 3]" von HowToForge konfiguriert.


----------



## Till (24. Jan. 2010)

amavisd ist nicht gestartet. Ruf auf:

/etc/init.d/amavis start

und schau ins mail log, ob da fehler sind. In den meoisten fällen liegt es daran, dass bei der Installation des Servers ein ungültiger hostname angegeben wurde.


----------



## redcoon (24. Jan. 2010)

> Jan 24 17:32:18 server amavis[25330]: starting.  /usr/sbin/amavisd-new at server.email.de amavisd-new-2.6.1 (20080629), Unicode aware, LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"
> Jan 24 17:32:18 server amavis[25330]: Perl version               5.010000
> Jan 24 17:32:19 server amavis[25330]: (!)Net::Server: 2010/01/24-17:32:19 Couldn't fork: [Nicht gen\303\274gend Hauptspeicher verf\303\274gbar]\n\n  at line 293 in file /usr/share/perl5/Net/Server.pm
> Jan 24 17:32:41 server postfix/smtpd[25348]: connect from 95-91-185-201-dynip.superkabel.de[95.91.185.201]
> ...


Hauptspeicher ist leut free -m noch genügend frei.
Swap kann ich nicht erstellen da es ein vServer ist.


----------



## Till (24. Jan. 2010)

Dann hat der vServer nicht genügend ram für dieses setup. Du kannst das ganz einfach mit:

cat /proc/user_beancounters

überprüfen. free -m muss bei vservern nicht unbeding stimmen.


----------



## redcoon (24. Jan. 2010)

ok ich hab es geschafft indem ich amavis und clamav abgeschaltet hab...

das komische ist, dass es mit der selben konfiguration auf einem anderen Hostsystem geklappt hat..

naja hauptsache es läuft wieder.


----------



## beyerservice (21. Feb. 2011)

Sorry, etwas alt aber genau mein Problem:

und wie hast du das abgeschaltet?
wiel wenn ich bei mir die zeilen in postfix/main.cf auskommentiere, bekomm ich immer noch die Fehlermeldung.
Also wo wird noch auf den Virenscanner zugegriffen?


----------



## Till (21. Feb. 2011)

Steht in der ISPConfig FAQ:

http://www.faqforge.com/linux/contr...ilter-and-antivirus-functions-in-ispconfig-3/


----------



## beyerservice (21. Feb. 2011)

hmm. Hab ich doch gelesen und den amavis entfernt (deinstallier).
Oder is das spamd ?


```
Feb 21 12:52:44 xxxxx postfix/smtp[10824]: 1F19A256633: to=<root@xxx.yourvserver.net>, orig_to=<root>, relay=none, delay=109551, delays=109551/0.01/0/0, dsn=4.4.1, status=deferred (connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024: Connection refused)
```


----------



## Till (21. Feb. 2011)

Das ist amavisd. Aber wenn er in der main.cf auskommentiert ist, dann kann postfix auch nichts mehr an ihn senden. Also am besten nochmal kontrollieren.


----------



## beyerservice (21. Feb. 2011)

hmm. doppelte gecheckt :-D
ist definitiv auskommentiert. 
mal nen neustart machen (...)

Edit:  ein einfaches postfix restart / reload hat nicht geholfen.
Server neustart und es tut.

Edit 2: 

```
Feb 21 14:17:46 xxx postfix/local[18459]: 12E3C2564CD: to=<root@xxx.yourvserver.net>, orig_to=<root>, relay=local, delay=0.08, delays=0.05/0.01/0/0.02, dsn=2.0.0, status=sent (delivered to mailbox)
```
dann aber wieder:

```
Feb 21 13:20:44 xxx postfix/qmgr[17711]: E1A5E2566B7: from=<root@xxx.yourvserver.net>, size=20171, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Feb 21 13:20:44 xxx postfix/qmgr[17711]: 71DB0256631: from=<root@xxx.yourvserver.net>, size=747, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Feb 21 13:20:44 xxx postfix/smtp[19280]: connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024: Connection refused
Feb 21 13:20:44 xxx postfix/smtp[19281]: connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024: Connection refused
Feb 21 13:20:45 xxx postfix/smtp[19280]: E1A5E2566B7: to=<root@xxx.yourvserver.net>, orig_to=<root>, relay=none, delay=197665, delays=197665/0.01/0/0, dsn=4.4.1, status=deferred (connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024: Connection refused)
```
sehr strange das ganze. liegt das daran, dass es per ispconfig keine Maildomain mit meinem vserver-host gibt?
weil lokale mails an root gehen ja (siehe oben) oder woran liegt das?
Und warum schon wieder der Port 10024 ???

Edit 3:
ALso das Problem ist nur bei mails an root, die über lokale smtp verbindungen versendet werden. externe mails (über imap und smtp) laufen prima...


----------

